# Co2



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

I had 2 Red Sea Bio Generators, well i changed them out to 2 2 Liter Coke Bottles. The first and second day they produced a lot of bubbles now they are not producing anything what is going on with these? I used 2 cups water 2 cups sugar and 1/4 Teas of yeast. Seems i can't get anything to go right in my tank. When the 2 Liters were working it cleared up the tank a lot.


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

Anyone heard of this thing?

http://cgi.ebay.com/EXCEL-CO2-SYSTE...ryZ66794QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

Or anyone heard of this?

http://www.marineandreef.com/shoppro/CO2_Hydor.html


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

The first item you linked to is a total waste of money. Search for Carbo-Plus on any of many forums.

The second one is very expensive in the long run and almost as expensive to get started with as a full size CO2 system.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

What kind of yeast did you use? You should be using wine yeast which lasts longer than bakers yeast.

Did you forget to add the bicarb to limit yeast growth? Kinda sounds like it.

There's too much stuff written about carbo plus that's negative to make me consider it.

How do you figure DIY yeast is expensive? You don't even need to buy yeast, you can use a bit of the old culture. All you end up buying is sugar which is very cheap at bulk fod places.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

rs79

You must to talking to me. I don't think yeast is expensive. But the THIRD post by patrick76 which is the SECOND link he posted is an expensive system. It's not a yeast based system. It is a system that uses 74 gram cylinders.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

The initial cost of setting up a pressurized c02 system can be high, but when once you do the math and factor in the cost of sugar vs C02 tank refills every six months, you will find that the cost of running a c02 system over the long run is about the same as the cost of running a DIY system, with the only difference being the hassle of refilling the DIY bottles and ingredients every 2-3 weeks.

Personally, I would go with the pressurized C02 system just because IMHO is is more practical and hassle free over the long run.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Homer_Simpson said:


> The initial cost of setting up a pressurized c02 system can be high, but when once you do the math and factor in the cost of sugar vs C02 tank refills every six months, you will find that the cost of running a c02 system over the long run is about the same as the cost of running a DIY system, with the only difference being the hassle of refilling the DIY bottles and ingredients every 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Personally, I would go with the pressurized C02 system just because IMHO is is more practical and hassle free over the long run.


For about $130 you can be up and running with pressurized co2 (regulator,5lb cylinder,diffusor). It cost you $10 or so annually to refill it.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

houseofcards said:


> For about $130 you can be up and running with pressurized co2 (regulator,5lb cylinder,diffusor). It cost you $10 or so annually to refill it.


O.k., I stand corrected. I was going with the top of line stuff like the Rex Grigg regulator when I did my math and stated this. It doesn't matter, your point reinforces all the more reason why pressurized C02 makes more sense than DIY C02.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Homer_Simpson said:


> O.k., I stand corrected. I was going with the top of line stuff like the Rex Grigg regulator when I did my math and stated this. It doesn't matter, your point reinforces all the more reason why pressurized C02 makes more sense than DIY C02.


I was agreeing with you, I didn't see that you stated a price. Of course there's a range based on what kind of components you want, but I was just trying to show that it's not as expensive as some would think.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

houseofcards said:


> I was agreeing with you, I didn't see that you stated a price. Of course there's a range based on what kind of components you want, but I was just trying to show that it's not as expensive as some would think.


O.k. sorry


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

(rs79)
Did you forget to add the bicarb to limit yeast growth? 
"What do you mean by this?"
I am using normal active yeast that i bought at walmart the red package. 
(houseofcards) 
For about $130 you can be up and running with pressurized co2 (regulator,5lb cylinder,diffusor). It cost you $10 or so annually to refill it.
"How can i get a system for 130? My local welding place wants to charge me 80 bucks for a 5 pound bottle. And what other parts would i need and how much would they be?


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

Do you think that 2 2 liter bottles if i can get them going right can produce enough co2 for my 29 gallon tank?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

What parts do you need?

www.theplantetankFAQ.com in the CO2 section. Shop around for a cylinder. That's pretty expensive.

patrick76: Almost but not quite and it will not be consistent.


----------

